# Saratoga Springs June 5th



## oldshoe4u (Feb 26, 2005)

National Bottle Museum's antique Bottle Show 
 Saratoga Springs City Center
 http://www.nationalbottlemuseum.org/

 No other info listed but inquire to the National bottle Museum by E-mail nbm@crisny.org
 or call 518-885-7589

 I may attend this show if some other forum members are going let me know!


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey shoe, this was the first 'major' show my wife and I ever attended since becoming re-afflicted by the bottle bug 3 years ago.  I mixed business with pleasure as my sister lives in Balston Spa the next town over.(site of the national bottle museum)  The exibitors and attendees were very friendly and low-keyed.  Information and suggestions were readily given to us couple of newbies.  On top of that it only cost $3 each to get in!  I would recommend anyone who can to attend it.  Hey, wouldn't it be great if we had our 'official' ABF gear ready by then? Hmmm, set up a table and computer to sign up new members.....


----------



## bearswede (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey, Guys...

 I just emailed for information... Hoping to get a table for this one... I'm a bit of a Saratoga Mineral Water nut, so it'd be great to be in the homeland!

 Actually, I remember going thru Saratoga when I was a youngster (o, so long ago...); drank some of the smelly H2O... But I hadn't yet achieved that fine appreciation for old glass...

 Hope to see y'all there...

 Ron


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Ron and Norm, It would be awesome to meet you guys (or any other members) at this show!!  I will contact you guys or anyone else who posts that they may attend and try to coordinate meeting up.
 Here's the link to the museum  http://www.nationalbottlemuseum.org/

 Norm definatley a good Idea about trying to finalize the shirts an recruiting some new members at the show!  Lets keep that thread alive and I'll do some inquiring about screen printing in town here to get some cost ideas but we still need a firm logo or two.

 BOB


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey ,
  I might throw a table up!...and in Schenectady!....and only 20min away from Ballston Spa.....plus i might be obtaining a dealers collection soon that was purchased by him in the 1960's from a older gentleman who was collecting in the 1930's.....,so get ready for the saratoga congress min  bott blowout of the century ,..hopfully!..
 also i never attened a show,how many dealers are there usually?...

  im also interested in glass making/blowing-old school style!...i might sign up for classes,if im able to get the loot...

  good to know theres somthing goin on in upstate!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 18, 2005)

hey 


 also who' knows where the first schdy dump was?.....somone who i sold a milk collection to had 3 J.Lake  bottles and one was a ten pin!,...HE SAID IT WAS IN nisky BUT I CANY FIND ANY INFO ANYWHERE...


----------



## doorsmaniac (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool Info I just Moved to Clifton Park Saratoga spings is a hop, skip, and a jump away!  Gotta mark my calendar!


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 29, 2005)

i do belive im gonna have a table "if i can get a other collectors bottles and if theres room" left".....
  anyone who hasent been to the show before get ready to see some of the best/rarest bottles in the country!......


----------

